# Good news and some bad news



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Okay folks, I've been a big 921 fan and satisfied user for the past year but now some unusual problems have crept into my life. Last night while recording and watching (delayed) the Orange Bowl (OTA and hi-def) I noticed severe pixillation when doing any kind of fast forward or rewinding. I have NEVER seen this before whatsoever. I deleted the game this morning so I don't know if it was reproduceable on the recording.

And also, suddenly no guide data past about 2 hours, once again. I saw this about 3 or 4 weeks ago and a hard reboot fixed it. Saw it again today and a hard reboot did not fix it. Have not had time to investigate further.

Also noticed with L273 that audio dropouts and "live" pixillation have pretty much ceased to exist. 

Any thought/comments?


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I have not been in the habit of doing hard reboots but after reading a particular thread I think I'm going to start doing this every couple of days. It seems the longer I have the 921 the more problems I've seen. I've read several people here seem to reboot very often. When I first got my unit well over a year ago($1000 unit) I had very few software problems. Seems with each release something else starts showing up. I agree I have not had one audio dropout or any live pixillation since the last release. I have not had the 2 hour guide data problem but have had a large amount of inacurate information when trying to record something. I watch Soundstage quite a bit or try to record certain concerts. Here lately what I think I'm recoring and what I actually get is usually not the same.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

ntexasdude, I checked my guide about 2 hours before your post and my 921 was also showing only the current and next show.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Ditto the guide problem.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

A soft (front panel) reboot fixed the guide problem when I got home last night. Haven't checked today to see if it's still there. If others are having the same problem at the same times I'd guess it's a problem with the satellite stream.

BTW - recorded the Rose Bowl with no problems last night.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Be sure to report guide problems in This Thread. Thanks.


----------



## ssj2 (Dec 1, 2004)

This monring I got the "no information available". I pulled out the smart card and reseated it, but it didn't fix the problem.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ssj2 said:


> This monring I got the "no information available". I pulled out the smart card and reseated it, but it didn't fix the problem.


I had the 2 day guide only on my HECD model again. Be sure to post your EPG problem at this site: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48691


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

I have to reboot the 921 twice a day on average to watch anything in real time, and still half the time it will not record either through the program guide or doing an immediate record.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I had the 2 day guide only on my HECD model again. Be sure to post your EPG problem at this site:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48691


I also have the 2-day guide prob on my HECD model, but at this point I'm not reporting any more bugs. I'm just glad I saved my 921 box. It will make shipping it back to exchange for the 622 ever so much easier.


----------

